
Apple announces Mac transition to Apple silicon - rubyn00bie
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/06/apple-announces-mac-transition-to-apple-silicon/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23603866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23603866).

~~~
rubyn00bie
Bummer because this one has the price for the transition kit $500 (which is
why I posted it)... but I get reducing the apple noise. Thanks for mentioning
they were moved.

